# My Facebook Page mishap, someone please HELP!



## Rozechik (Sep 15, 2012)

Crap guys I've had my photography Facebook page up and running for some time now and I think I set up my page wrong because I'm not able to tag people on any of the pics which seems to defeat the purpose of he page at this point.  I've got some traffic to the page but very few as people rarely know when their pics are up.  All I see is my page info when I log on and view my profile, upload pics but I'm not able to tag anyone, maybe because I set it up as an account and not as a page from my personal profile :?  If that's the case I wonder if i can make myself an administrator of this account page so I can be able to tag people in the pics.  Someone help me please, Thanks!


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Rozechik (Sep 15, 2012)

mishele said:


>


How is this supposed to be helpful?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 15, 2012)

Bacon makes everything better.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2012)

Three cheers for Facebook. Hooray! Hooray! Hooooooooooray!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think you can tag anybody anymore with Facebook's new privacy settings. However, you can ask them to tag themselves.


----------



## Tamgerine (Sep 15, 2012)

Fan/business pages are not permitted to tag the people in their photographs because it would result in mass unwanted tagging of people in order to generate more traffic to the page. Fan pages are subject to more limitations than account pages are because they don't want users to be bothered by constant unwanted tag spam. However, other people can tag your photographs. Usually what I do is let my client know I posted the photos and let them know they can tag themselves if they want.


----------



## orljustin (Sep 15, 2012)

Did you have a question, actually?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 15, 2012)

It is such a "PROFESSIONAL" venue.... I just can't help you, sorry! I will have to leave it to the REAL Facebook PRO's to answer that question!


----------



## amolitor (Sep 16, 2012)

You people suck.


----------



## janineh (Sep 16, 2012)

You can't tag anyone with your business page. You can tell your clients that they can tag themselves if they want. Unless you are friends with your privat account, then you cam tag. It sucks a bit. Just tell them when your are going to post the pics and offer them that they can tag themselves.


----------



## Allenkerky (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd post it to your personal page and then tag people there with a tag or link to your photo page as well. Add the people you photograph to your personal account, might help you network more


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a facebook pro. been at it for four months now. lol    


I post up photo's on my business page, then log in under my personal page and tag people, because as said, you can't tag people with there personal page.


----------



## mishele (Sep 16, 2012)

Rozechik said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Come on....it's BACON!! :hugs:


----------



## Rozechik (Sep 17, 2012)

THANK YOU for an actually informative response


----------



## Rozechik (Sep 17, 2012)

Tamgerine said:


> Fan/business pages are not permitted to tag the people in their photographs because it would result in mass unwanted tagging of people in order to generate more traffic to the page. Fan pages are subject to more limitations than account pages are because they don't want users to be bothered by constant unwanted tag spam. However, other people can tag your photographs. Usually what I do is let my client know I posted the photos and let them know they can tag themselves if they want.


THANK YOU for an actually informative response


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread has win written all over it


----------



## MTVision (Sep 17, 2012)

Tamgerine said:
			
		

> Fan/business pages are not permitted to tag the people in their photographs because it would result in mass unwanted tagging of people in order to generate more traffic to the page. Fan pages are subject to more limitations than account pages are because they don't want users to be bothered by constant unwanted tag spam. However, other people can tag your photographs. Usually what I do is let my client know I posted the photos and let them know they can tag themselves if they want.



I just had my pictures done by a Facebook photographer and they tagged me in the sneak peek they posted. They posted the pictures on their business page but I'm not sure if they tagged me through the business page or their personal page.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 17, 2012)

Rozechik said:
			
		

> THANK YOU for an actually informative response



Google works just as well.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Rozechik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 and eliminates the drama factor


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 18, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> This thread has win written all over it





And here I thought it had bacon all over it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 18, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has win written all over it
> ...



Bacon* is* win


----------

